# 2001 sentra idling low



## JonMendoza (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi all, i'm kinda new to this, so bear with me. i'd appreciate any help you could give. i don't have much car experience, mostly changing the oil and light jobs like that. 

i've got a 2001 nissan sentra, and recently i've had problems with acceleration. the car won't accelerate past 2000rpm, even when you floor the gas pedal, and we've only been able to drive it around 25 mph. i brought it to a mechanic friend, and he tried replacing the computer that controls the fuel injection (or so he tells me) and that doesn't seem to be the problem. currently i'm checking out the spark plugs according to a manual i found online. 

has anyone had any similar problems or could offer some kind of suggestions/solution? i would really appreciate it. i can give more information if need be. 

-jon


----------



## Xnaron (Jan 11, 2006)

JonMendoza said:


> Hi all, i'm kinda new to this, so bear with me. i'd appreciate any help you could give. i don't have much car experience, mostly changing the oil and light jobs like that.
> 
> i've got a 2001 nissan sentra, and recently i've had problems with acceleration. the car won't accelerate past 2000rpm, even when you floor the gas pedal, and we've only been able to drive it around 25 mph. i brought it to a mechanic friend, and he tried replacing the computer that controls the fuel injection (or so he tells me) and that doesn't seem to be the problem. currently i'm checking out the spark plugs according to a manual i found online.
> 
> ...


I had this problem on mine before too. I think it was a blown fuse that caused the problem. The fuse was for one of the engine or transmission control computers. Check all of your fuses. I am by no means an expert. Just relating my similar experience and what I did to solve it. It was me who created the problem. I think I had unplugged the responsible fuse and plugged it into the wrong spot. Hope this helps.

Brendin


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Sounds like a blown MAF, but it could be something not related like a fuse or loose ground wire. Any codes?


----------

